# hakko ryu shihan search



## govmulestyle (Sep 1, 2010)

I am looking for any hakko ryu shihan that trained with shodai soke okuyama at the hombu dojo.  Please no "soke" from the hakko ryu offshoot systems.  

I would like to discuss hakko ryu waza with you.  Please pm me.  Thank you.


----------



## govmulestyle (Sep 2, 2010)

To narrow my search,  does anyone know the original shodan - yondan curriculum of the hombu dojo?

Many thanks


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not entirely sure, but wouldn't you need to be a member of the organization in order to receive teachings? Because if so, then either
1) you are a member and you already have a channel through which to ask questions.
2) you are not a member, and you are asking a someone in public to do something he is not supposed to do (share teachings with you) which might cause him significant problems.


----------



## govmulestyle (Sep 2, 2010)

Bruno,

I am not a member of any hakko ryu association.  There are many offshoot associations and of course one hombu.  I have great respect for all practitioners and promoters of the art.  

I would never ask anyone to share something publicly that would cause harm.   
All waza for each rank is hung in the dojo for everyone to see (although I am old school so this may have changed).  I am asking because some schools add waza/henka to the curriculum.   

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 3, 2010)

Even if there is public documentation does not mean that members are allowed to teach non members. For example anyone is allowed to buy our ninpo kyu level handbook. But our rules also clearly state that it is not permissible to teach non members. And people can really get into trouble for ignoring the rules. That is frowned upon in Genbukan.

Without divulging specific details, I can tell you that I know of a hakko ryu shihan who was expelled / told not to come to the honbu dojo anymore because he did exactly that: share teachings he was not meant to share.
That's why I asked.


----------



## govmulestyle (Sep 3, 2010)

I must have used the wrong word.  Curriculum.  

The requirements/waza (what I meant) for each dan were what I actually wanted to see, which are public.

Anyway, I found what I was looking for.

Thank you


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah ok then I misunderstood what you were asking.
Sorry for the confusion. Good luck.


----------

